# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Podjela imovine - razvod

## Anemona

U kojem trenutku dolazi do dogovora o podjeli imovine, ako se radi o sporazumnom razvodu braka?
Razgovori u Centru obavljeni, na Sud se nosi Prijedlog sporazumnog razvoda braka, te rješenje Centa,... što dalje?
U Prijedlogu stranke navode i iznos alimentacije, a što s imovinom?
I da li se razvod može okončati bez riješene podjele imovine?

----------


## jelena.O

Treba vidjeti i čija je imovina, ako je od para, koja je stečena u braku trebala bi ići na pola, ono kaj je bilo prije ne dijeli se. Ako su imali ulaganja u nekretninu koja je u vlasništvu neke treće osobe, osoba koja odlazi ima pravo na odredenu odštetu od osobe koja ostaje, koja se može isplatiti odjednom ili u ratama.
Kolko znam razvod se može zaključiti i prije podijele imovine, bar ja znam takvi slucaj, odštetu je osoba koja je otišla po a dobivati par godina poslije.

----------


## Anemona

Hvala Jelena, ali i dalje nemam odgovor u kojem trenutku dolazi do te podjele? I gdje se ona rješava? Na Sudu?

----------


## enchi

Da, prvo okončanje razvoda a nakon toga podjela imovine. To su odvojeni postupci pred sudom.

----------


## Anemona

> Da, prvo okončanje razvoda a nakon toga podjela imovine. To su odvojeni postupci pred sudom.


E to me zanima. Hvala!
Sud automatikom pokreće postupak za podjelu imovine ili mora pokrenuti netko od partnera?

----------


## jelena.O

Ja to osobno na sreću ne znam, ali ovo što pričam je iskustvo prijatelja. Bivša žena je ostala u kući koju su zajednički sredili, ali je vlasništvo njeno brata koji ne živi na toj lokaciji, po okončanju tog nekog suđenja, on od nje mjesečno dobiva naknadu za uređenje bivšeg gnijezda.

----------


## enchi

Netko od partnera pokreće postupak pred sudom, neće pokretati sud sam. Točne detalje na koji način ne znam. Javit će se vjerojatno netko tko je to prošao.

----------


## Superman

Nisam pravnik po struci, ali u postupku sporazumnog razvoda braka 2010. godine, paralelno sa zahtjevom za sporazumni razvod braka, sastavili smo i sporazum o podjeli zajedničke imovine. Taj sporazum je ovjeren kod javnog bilježnika i čini mi se da sud nije imao ništa s tim.

----------


## jelena.O

a kad je onda rješeno isto u sklopu razvoda ili kasnije

----------


## Superman

Dakle, podjela imovine nije predmet razvoda braka, niti se u rješenju o razvodu igdje spominje podjela imovine. Ako se sklopi sporazum o podjeli imovine, rješava se mimo suda. Ako nema dogovora o podjeli imovine, onda se ide u sudski postupak, koji je neovisan o postupku razvoda braka.
Tako je bilo prije 7 godina. Nadam se da će se javiti netko pravne struke, u slučaju da se u međuvremenu nešto promijenilo...

----------


## ekica

ovako je kako Superman piše - podjela imovine nije predmet brakorazvodne parnice.
Također, ako ste suglasni i možete se dogovoriti, postupak podjele imovine ne treba ići sudskim putem; sastavite sporazum, ovjerite potpise kod JB i to je to.
Kad ćete to napraviti, također nije bitno. Primjera radi,ja sam tek nedavno riješila (sporazumno) s ex imovinski dio, a rastavljeni smo 4godine.
Jednostavno, nisam do sada ni razmišljala o tome da tražim što mi pripada iz bračne stečevine, ali neke okolnosti materijalne su se promijenile i tražila sam da to riješimo...
Ako treba pošaljem ti primjerak sporazuma (ako nemate koga da vam sastavi i ako idete sporazumno naravno)

----------


## Nera

Moji su rastavljeni prek 20 let. Nikad nisu riješili imovinski dio.

----------


## Trina

Ima li tu koja pravnica da je voljna javiti mi se na pp da joj napišem jednu dugu i kompliciranu situaciju o kojoj nebi javno?

----------


## Ratnica ljubavi

> ovako je kako Superman piše - podjela imovine nije predmet brakorazvodne parnice.
> Također, ako ste suglasni i možete se dogovoriti, postupak podjele imovine ne treba ići sudskim putem; sastavite sporazum, ovjerite potpise kod JB i to je to.
> Kad ćete to napraviti, također nije bitno. Primjera radi,ja sam tek nedavno riješila (sporazumno) s ex imovinski dio, a rastavljeni smo 4godine.
> Jednostavno, nisam do sada ni razmišljala o tome da tražim što mi pripada iz bračne stečevine, ali neke okolnosti materijalne su se promijenile i tražila sam da to riješimo...
> Ako treba pošaljem ti primjerak sporazuma (ako nemate koga da vam sastavi i ako idete sporazumno naravno)


Molim vas primjer. Hvala

----------


## Marinko

Pozdrav
Ljubazno bih molio za primjerak "sporazuma". U podpuno sam istoj poziciji kao što ste i vi bili glede podjele imovine i okolnosti.
Hvala
Marinko

----------


## Marinko

> Molim vas primjer. Hvala


Pozdrav
Ljubazno bih molio za primjerak "sporazuma" gđe. Ekice ako Vam ga je poslala. U podpuno sam istoj poziciji kao što ste i vi bili glede podjele imovine i okolnosti.
Hvala
Marinko

----------


## crvek

Bračna stečevina , podjela u braku bez djece , i živih roditelja!?

----------


## mašnica

> žena je ostala on od nje mjesečno dobiva naknadu za uređenje bivšeg gnijezda.


Tko odredi tu naknadu, kako se određuje? Frendica treba info pa uskačem u temu.

----------


## jelena.O

Valjda sud misam to pitala

----------


## Hardy5

Dobar dan, ja bih molio primjer izjave o podjeli imovine, supruga ne traži ništa, što treba pisati i tko sve treba to ovjeriti kod JB. Hvala unaprijed friško smo u postupku sporazumnog razvoda.

----------


## Hardy5

Dobar dan,
Novi sam i ja molim primjerak!!!

----------


## Marko42

Dobar da.
Ako je moguće da i meni pošaljete primjerak. Hvala

----------


## Martalal

Pozdrav, ako je moguće da mi pošaljete primjerak. Hvala

----------


## spajalica

svi vi koji trazite primjerak sporazuma, morate ostaviti neki kontakt jer Vam isti nemaju cure gdje dati. Ako niste voljni ostaviti kontakt onda Vas molim da ni ne trazite isti.

----------


## Martalal

> Pozdrav, ako je moguće da mi pošaljete primjerak. Hvala


e-mail:carringtonsergei@gmail.com

----------


## Prile

Molim vas primjerak sporazuma na mail
prile0606@gmail.com

----------


## katica

Molila bi primjerak na katicasplit@yahoo.com

----------

